# One eye looking more closed than other



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Last night, the right eye was looking a little more closed than the left.
It wasn't like that all the time. Seemed that the top eyelid was down lower as if partially closing while the other eye was totally rounded open. 
Noticed this last night when he blinked, it just looked as if it was a tad smaller but didn't seem to stay fixed like that all the time.
No scratching it or anything.
No mucous.
No apparent redness.
No excessive tears.
No nothing, really.

No sign of distress or change in behavior or anything.
Mostly noticed when he blinked and it stayed more smaller than the other. Like it was going to stay closed and did so for a few seconds and then would open up almost as wide as the other. It looked the same as the other except it didn't have the roundness on top (meaning that the top eyelid seemed to droop down somewhat) *but it doesn't stay like this all the time.*


Today, in the daytime hours, I didn't notice it being any different.


** Tonight I notice the same thing again. And noticed that there was, at one time, just a little bit of tears under it.

What can this be? Something in the eye? I didn't see anything in it.


I'm going to watch it very closely in the daytime tomorrow.
Anyone experience this small eye appearance w/o other issues showing?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Hmmmm? If it only happened once I was going to say maybe she may have been bitten by something that caused it to swell. But since it changes every so often, I am really not sure? I guess it could be some sort of other allergy that is causing some swelling but couldnt say for sure?

If it isnt really bothering her it is probably fine but if it does bother you then you may want to have a vet look at it.


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

He woke up while ago and it appears to be the same size as the other one. I'm going to check every 30 minutes and one hour throughout the day. As before, I noticed it mainly the past two nights, at night, when he *blinked* several times it was like that one didn't open up as totally open as the other. When it did, it was only just a hair smaller-looking that the other. (Like it wanted to close or stay closed but it didn't stay closed, just didn't open up entirely.) If this is only at night (which I'm really going to monitor after the daytime monitoring) then that's wierd. Could it be that he's sleepy? But, one eye doing it. It's not a twitch either. Of course with their larger eyes, I've read that they're going to have a tad more watering. That eye had only a small amt more than the other.

If I see it occurring again, yes, I'll call the vet in the a.m.


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Although I'd tried to look over his eye last night and didn't see anything, I put him up to the light while ago and noticed a very, very small piece of fiber at corner of the eye, after I sort of lightly rubbed my finger across eye (with eye closed) but I don't know that it had been in the eye previously. I'm hoping that was it. Even before seeing this, his eye looked fine with the same roundness that the other has. Still keeping check on it and if I see this again then I know there's something wrong. (Surely being sleepy wouldn't make one eyelid droop. That's what I'm looking for tonight.)


----------

